# Tv Mod



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My oldest daughter made me a vinyl decal her last day of High School
We put it on the Armada the other week
Just got to take a picture of it and post it on the Forum










Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, that's pretty cool.









Mark


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Love it! She did a great job!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

That looks great!!

Steve


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks great Don







Now that is some great advertising!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks good Don, now we just need them in Burgundy to put across the top of the backs of our rigs!

I see a new business opportunity for someone.

Steve


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice job Tori!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, that's illegal here in California. But that doesn't prevent many people from decorating their windows with decals. Law enforcement officers normally don't stop you just for that, but if you get pulled over for anything else, that'll be added to the charges.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Your DH did a great job. Anymore kick'n around?

Thor


----------

